# Programmiertools zum Mifare-Cracken veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (27 Oktober 2008)

Die Hürde für Angriffe auf Mifare-basierte Kartensysteme wird immer niedriger. Nun sind auch versierte Hardware-Bastler ohne kryptografisches Hintergrundwissen in der Lage, die Karten zu manipulieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

